# Newbie Tutorial: Setting Up options in TuneUp Utilities to boost your PC



## sridatta (Nov 15, 2006)

This is just another small tutorial on how to setup basic settings in tuneup  for Newbies to TuneUp. 

People who are new to Tuneup Utilities can read this awesome review by VIS(hal gup)TA 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22433 

After reading the above tutorial, you will get a complete overview of what can be done using TuneUp.
These are the following steps I generally perform after installing tuneup utilities. 

In the left pane, you will find the following headings.

*1. Optimise and Improve:*

*img166.imageshack.us/img166/3415/pic010en5.th.jpg

First click on *TuneUp System Optimizer*, and then, in the task list, click on *Optimize your computer configuration*.

*Visual Effects:* Set this to Maximum Performance
*Use of the Computer:* Computer with Network or Internet connection (coz u are reading this post)

Now, click next. You will then be shown No. of recommended Optimizations. Just Click on the *visual effects* link, Most of them can be checked. But be sure not to check the below because those options spoils your desktop look. 

“Disable Use drop shadows for Icon Labels in Desktop” 
“Disable smooth edges of screen fonts” 

Now, click *next* to perform the optimization.

Similarly, click on *Accelerate Downloads* and internet surfing and select your Internet Connection and proceed to optimize.

TuneUp will automatically schedule *One Click Maintenance* once a week. So, you don’t need to worry about that. 

Come Back to main window and don’t click on TuneUp Registry Defrag now because it needs a system restart. So, we will come back again later.

Use *Memory Optimizer *to clear your memory whenever you need more memory to run some big application. (Not frequently used)

*2. Clean Up and Repair*

These two actions are always performed by 1-Click maintenance once a week. So, you don’t need worry about these things.

*3. Customize and Analyze:*

*Tune Up Startup Manager:*

You can remove several programs that run at startup. Open the Start Up manager. Some of the programs that you can safely uncheck are

Adobe Reader quick launch
Ahead nero Driver conflict Recognition (For nero 7+)
Realtek sound manager
HotKeysCmds
Igfx tray module
Hkcmd module

You can also prevent other programs like yahoo messenger to prevent running at startup here.

Now, the crucial part is setting up TuneUp System Control

*TuneUp System Control:*

*Animations and effects : *

*$ Effects Tab*
 Make sure all boxes are unchecked except the following
1.	Use dropdown shadows for icon labels in desktop
2.	Show common tasks in folders
3.	Show tool tips on title bar buttons.

*$Animation Tab*
	 Uncheck all the checkboxes. This would drastically improve your system response.

*$Menu appearance*
	Uncheck all the checkboxes.

*$Font smoothing*
	Select Clear type. Though this effect do not optimize things, the look and feel of desktop would be good. Click on Clear type settings and select the one which looks best for you and proceed. Here is the screenshot.

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/3049/pic014lm1.th.jpg

*File Types:*

	Just browse through the settings and select which options you want to have.
*
Folder Options:*

*$Thumbnails*
	You can decrease the thumbnail picture size and quality for faster display. Also, checking the option cache thumbnails for faster loading will show files in thumbnail view quickly.
* 
Start Menu:*

*$Behavior*

Open menus after indicated delay : Decrease it to 100. This make our computer to respond quickly when hovering through right click menus. If you want to make out a difference, just right click on the desktop  and hover on Arrange Icons by. You will know the difference. 
Note : zero value is not advisible.

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/3106/pic015zx4.th.jpg

*Privacy:*

*$Advanced*
	In the Paging file option, click on memory management, make sure that the option Always keep in memory is selected if you have memory of 256MB+.

now.. just scroll down to see more options in the left pane ... (i have n't observed these options till yesterday  )

*Drives:*

*$General*
        Make a check box for "Enable UDMA66 Transfer"


now, come back to main window. 

*Tune Up styler: *
	Again, we have a rocking tutorial on how to create boot screen by Vishal Gupta
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21202

TuneUp website has got many visual screens, welcome screens and boot screens to download from its site.

These are the basic settings that one usually setup by default using tuneup.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Nov 17, 2006)

Great tips. Let me try them!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 17, 2006)

*imagehost.biz/ims/pictes/209114.gif


----------



## sridatta (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks all.. 
@vishal.. I just want to integrate your two independent tutorials on tuneup into one.. by adding some info... credit is urs


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 17, 2006)

thnx buddy!


----------



## OPTUMS PRIME (Nov 18, 2006)

Yes Vishal Is Great Knowledge About Reg Great.he Can Do Every Thing With Reg Noting Is Imposable For Him He Reg Guru .


----------

